# Anyone leave their dog home alone *all* day?



## Tinkerbee (17 March 2010)

I am potentially moving out, to a house with a decent sized garden, and it would be bought rather than rented, so Tinkerdog could come come with me.

However, there is the issue of what I would do with her whilst I'm at work.
For the start I would be still working where I am now, so she could come with me, and go "home" to my parents and I'd let her out at lunch. However I want to get a better job, closer to new house.

Is it completely unfair/impossible for a dog to stay home all day? 

Not so worried about social issues as she's an antisocial bugger and will happily entertain herself all day.

I'm just thinking about toilet break during the day. Does anyones dog last all day or is it just impossible?

Worst case scenario would be 8-6pm :crazy: which sounds a fairly long time.

She *could* stay out side/in a run but I think she would bark.

Dog flap? Possibly? Although not sure she'd manage to work one. 

Any experiences?


----------



## soloabe (17 March 2010)

I did it with my spaniel for 6 months but i had a dog walker in at lunch time for a 40 minute walk and some play time.

I wouldn't leave them all day with no one!


----------



## mattilda (17 March 2010)

10 hours is a long time to leave a dog alone. As for whether it is fair or not depends on the dog. If she isn;t used to it she may find it stressful. As KH says it would be a lot more beneficial to TB if you could find a walker to let her out midday.


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 March 2010)

Mine have to stay outdoors in a run two to three days a week max while I work (to pay off vet bills ) and they are either in the same run or separated but within sight of each other.

They get out at 6.30am before I leave and then at night where possible I bring them into the house for company. They will get an evening walk once the days lengthen more.
On my off days I walk the legs off them (And me, gawd, my butt hurts today!!!) 
Mum was home today and walked them for me.

Our last bitch was an only dog and did spend a lot of time alone outside but again, had lots of big walks on other days and slept in with my mum sometimes.

The female before that was alone in a run from 8am-4pm for about five years. She preferred being an only dog and went for her kennel mate several times before kennel mate died and even had a go at her own daughter.
She was in with me or out walking the rest of the time, she was a happy dog sound in mind and body until the day she died, it really does depend on the dog.

Not ideal for a young dog or an older one set in her ways so I would see about getting a walker, yes.


----------



## JoG (17 March 2010)

Yes me 

My OH and I both work for the Ambulance Service and we are both out of the house for 11 hours   on these days (it is only 4 a month) we have a dog walker who comes in for 2 forty minute playtimes throughout the day.

It's not ideal but it's just what we have to all cope with....hopefully I will win the Lottery tonight as i've been off with a back injury for a few months and they do love having me all to themselves


----------



## Tinkerbee (17 March 2010)

Cheers folks, she does like her routine so would be a unfair. 

Run would be ideal, as the garden is a good size, but shes been a moaning pain in the arse in her run here, even with Dougal/various toys, so no doubt she'd just anger the neighbours. 

Will have to see if I can locate a trustworthy person to take her for a wander at lunches, or get a job close enough that I can dash home at lunch.

Blooming dogs, she'd rather just be shipped back to Ireland knowing her!


----------



## Annette4 (17 March 2010)

Once I'm moved out Jack will be at home all day with a dog walker at lunch to let him out for a pee/spend some time with him. He really won't be bothered in the slightest as mum has to drag him for his afternoon walk as it is lol.


----------



## Tinkerbee (17 March 2010)

Annette4 said:



			Once I'm moved out Jack will be at home all day with a dog walker at lunch to let him out for a pee/spend some time with him. He really won't be bothered in the slightest as mum has to drag him for his afternoon walk as it is lol.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a bit like Tink. 

Morning walk is yapping and spinning while I put my coat on and then pelting round the fields, lunchtime, you can just about get her down the lane for a toilet break, but she'd really rather wander in the garden, and she's picked up interest by evening again!


----------



## dozzie (17 March 2010)

When I was younger our dogs used to stay at home all day. They had the run of the house and spent most of the time on the beds! LOL! There had to be some pay off! 

 Now mine stay at home but they have each other. Also being mastiffs they dont need lots of exercise and have amazingly big bladders! Hooch could go 18 hours without a wee in the bad weather! 

I currently pop home at lunch time to let mine out as we have the pup and we are still house training. 

So yes they can cope but it depends on the dog. If you can get a walker then that is the best idea. They do get used to it like horses really, once they are in a routine they cope.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (17 March 2010)

I leave my three whilst I go to work, but would never have a single dog and leave that alone - it isnt fair on the dog IMHO, they need some companionship 

My lot being greyhounds just sleep all day


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (17 March 2010)

Mine get left all day and are quite happy  - they get walked first thing when the horses have been done and then again when I get in. When the weather is nice they can stay in the utility room and have the run of the garden - in the winter I have to evict the buggers for a wee so they are quite happy to snuggle up and kip all day. When I work from home or at weekends they get noticable more tired as they have to keep following me around - I think they look forward to me going back to work!!

As some one else said  it is all about routine - once they know what you routine is they are fine. As soon as I start putting 'work' clothes on they both just bigger off to kip.


----------



## willhegofirst (17 March 2010)

My OH works shifts, so when he is at work our dogs get left, tho we have a pup at the mo so I have been taking half days when he is at work so she isn't left more than 4hrs, both my son and I work close to home so can go home at lunch time to let them out, play etc. Before the pup the older dogs seemed to sleep all day quite happily.


----------



## reddie (17 March 2010)

My OH works 4 days on and 4 days off, my daughter is at home 2 full and 2 half days a week and i work full time.  my two dogs are left regularly for half a day and vey occassionally for a full day.  If that happens i come home at lunch to let them out.  They just seem to sleep and relax while we are out.  Ones 15 and the other is 5.  i don't fell guilty as they have each other for company.


----------



## RobinHood (17 March 2010)

My family dogs are at home 8 til 4 during the week but there are 3 of them and they have a dog flap. Whenever anyone is at home eg. off work sick or my sister has an inset day the dogs still choose to spend the day mooching round the garden, sunbathing on the decking and sleeping. They're 2, 8 and 11 so they know the routine and they're always so conked out after the weekend they're happy with the peace and quiet.

Whenever we've had a younger one my mum's popped home in her lunch break to see them and check everything's ok. Occasionally the lurchers will get bored and chew something but generations of dogs have done so much damage a bit more makes no difference . When Ped and I are home he comes to work with me but very occasionally he stays at home, eg when it snowed he got too cold hanging about on the yard for 10 hours so he stayed then. He just slips into the routine with the others and some mornings he makes it very clear he'd rather stay at home than come to work (think 6am, pitch black, howling wind and rain - he hides under the kitchen table ).


----------



## teddybearhaffy (18 March 2010)

I really think that owners who leave their dogs outside all day, so they can bark & be a sodding nuisance to their neighbours, are really irresponsible owners. If you leave a dog alone, you should keep it INSIDE, where at least other people can't hear it quite so much. There's also the problem of dog theft!


----------



## posie_honey (18 March 2010)

our 3 workers (cocker, springer and lab) stay alone all day in the house whilst we are at work. that's from about 8am till 6pm - they are fine - nothing gets trashed and they are are still v well behaved on walks... it's their routine so they are used to it. BUT - i would not buy a pup - all ours are rescue dogs - youngest we got was the lab at 11 months - oldest was the springer at about 8yrs - the cocker we got last june at 2yrs old. ithink any younger than that would be unfair.


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 March 2010)

teddybearhaffy said:



			I really think that owners who leave their dogs outside all day, so they can bark & be a sodding nuisance to their neighbours, are really irresponsible owners. If you leave a dog alone, you should keep it INSIDE, where at least other people can't hear it quite so much. There's also the problem of dog theft!
		
Click to expand...

What if you don't have neighbours for miles, your dogs are happier outside and you have a very hefty selection of padlocks? Oh as well as at least one dog who is incredibly territorial and not a huge fan of men invading his space? 

Please don't call me irresponsible, I have had enough of that guff already this week.


----------



## DellaMoon (18 March 2010)

We leave our border terrier from 7.45 until about 4 every day. He's our only dog but we do have two cats that tend to stay in. It's a routine he's always had so has never been a problem. He has the run of downstairs and a dog flap out into the back yard. He's very happy to see us in the afternoon though! I'm up at 5.15 so he has plenty of play and walk time before work and again after work. He's a happy dog with no vices!


----------



## littlemisslauren (18 March 2010)

My Border Terrier really couldnt give a toss!
when he was a pup he got used to being left for 6+ hours alone so it has never bothered him. The RR is soft as muck and gets herself in a tizz if the border is taken out and she is left in the kennel! If it were the other way round he would be glad of the peace!

OP- Ithink it really does depend on the temperment of your pooch


----------



## teddybearhaffy (18 March 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			What if you don't have neighbours for miles, your dogs are happier outside and you have a very hefty selection of padlocks? Oh as well as at least one dog who is incredibly territorial and not a huge fan of men invading his space? 

Please don't call me irresponsible, I have had enough of that guff already this week.
		
Click to expand...

SORRY CaveCanem,  I should have worded my post a bit better, I was trying to get across that if you live ANYwhere near other people, especially next door, it's not very neighbourhood friendly to leave dogs outside where they become a blooming nuisance , to say the least.


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 March 2010)

No worries, a tad sensitive this weather, due to my run in with a tofu-chewing idiot who would prefer my dogs were shot and run over than live the way they currently do 

When we lived on an estate we were constantly paranoid about my old bitch, she barked if she heard any sort of disturbance, when we moved out we went round to the grumpier of our two neighbours to apologise for any gobbiness or annoyance over the years and she said: "Oh no, it's fine, she always made me feel very safe!"

People, eh?


----------



## Ranyhyn (18 March 2010)

My two JRTs stay at home all day, I come home for lunch.  They are well rounded little things and I am yet to see it causing them any detriment.  I don't know if I'd leave a single dog alone all day though.  They are after all, pack animals.


----------

